# Shy guy just got Face-Raped : ( help!



## doddmac (Apr 25, 2012)

Umm, hi, I didnt really know who to tell this to, so im hoping someone here can help. A few months ago I was at an art class, and I ended up sitting next to this really pretty cheerleader girl who seemed like she didnt belong. I never spoke to her, but she told my friend (who told me) that I am 'mysterious and it is intriguing'. She started texting me, eventually saying how she's just out of a relationship. we ended up at a small party together, but i kind of avoided her. My friend texts me telling me to "get" with this girl, so, curiously, I go into one of the rooms and start playing piano. She follows, and tries to seduce me on to the bed, but I skillfully ignore, having zero experience. After she texts me, saying how irresistably adorable I am, and how she doesntnt anything serious, and she asks me to hang out sometime. Basically, we hang out a few times, and its really awkward, me just sitting there nodding my head, and her talking Away. She never asked me a question. She tried to kiss me a few times, amd made it ridiculously obvious that she wanted to fool around, but I refused it all. Eventually, at a party, she was drunj, and I wasnt. She tried to kiss me 5 times, but I refused them all again. I think she started to cry, so naturally, I felt bad. The next time she tried, I wanted to just hug her, but she raped my face. She made out with me, but I didn't make out back. It was the worat experience of my life! She did it twice more, me doing nothing back, and I just let her. I almost cried after. First kiss was rape. Life ruined. I feel horrible, and I'm confused. My friends said I should have liked it, so maybe I'm quere our something. I don't know. I need hero.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Its okay, I kinda got face rapped myself the first time, terrible. I didn't enjoy any of the kisses I got until I met my last bf, sometimes it just happens when your not into someone, no matter how good looking the other person may be.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

doddmac said:


> She follows, and tries to seduce me on to the bed, but I skillfully ignore,


 I laughed so hard when I read that part. I can imagine how vile that must have been but don't let her take advantage of your empathy..stop being so timid..I'd knock her out jk

You let this happen to yourself. It's perfectly fine that you have a strong feeling to not want to mess with her. To call yourself gay is a whole other thing though, only you know that and there is nothing to be ashamed of if you are that way. Just try to get a better understanding of why you act and feel the way you do..it'll help a lot.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww, I feel so bad for you OP! That really sucks. What a stupid b!tch. My advice is to try to just forget about it and look forward to a much pleasanter kiss on your own terms with someone you like.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh just have some fun OP


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow that sucks. Stupid girl was just not getting the signals lol. 
I wouldn't worry about it (just maybe try not to get face raped again lol) 
That's hardly a first kiss anyway, not like you kissed back


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

call the cops


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would have enjoyed that, I wish I got my face raped by attractive girls all the time.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

doddmac said:


> . She follows, and tries to seduce me on to the bed, but I skillfully ignore





Theologic said:


> I laughed so hard when I read that part. I can imagine how vile that must have been but don't let her take advantage of your empathy..stop being so timid..I'd knock her out jk


*Cute Psycho girl uses 'bed seduce'

doddmac dodges the attack!*












Fair enough dude, if you're not feeling it so to speak don't force yourself to do anything you don't want to do. Doesn't make you any less of a man either btw.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doddmac said:


> Umm, hi, I didnt really know who to tell this to, so im hoping someone here can help. A few months ago I was at an art class, and I ended up sitting next to this really pretty cheerleader girl who seemed like she didnt belong. I never spoke to her, but she told my friend (who told me) that I am 'mysterious and it is intriguing'. She started texting me, eventually saying how she's just out of a relationship. we ended up at a small party together, but i kind of avoided her. My friend texts me telling me to "get" with this girl, so, curiously, I go into one of the rooms and start playing piano. She follows, and tries to seduce me on to the bed, but I skillfully ignore, having zero experience. After she texts me, saying how irresistably adorable I am, and how she doesntnt anything serious, and she asks me to hang out sometime. Basically, we hang out a few times, and its really awkward, me just sitting there nodding my head, and her talking Away. She never asked me a question. She tried to kiss me a few times, amd made it ridiculously obvious that she wanted to fool around, but I refused it all. Eventually, at a party, she was drunj, and I wasnt. She tried to kiss me 5 times, but I refused them all again. I think she started to cry, so naturally, I felt bad. The next time she tried, I wanted to just hug her, but she raped my face. She made out with me, but I didn't make out back. It was the worat experience of my life! She did it twice more, me doing nothing back, and I just let her. I almost cried after. First kiss was rape. Life ruined. I feel horrible, and I'm confused. My friends said I should have liked it, so maybe I'm quere our something. I don't know. I need hero.


The word "rape" is a bit extreme here.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Clearly this thread is a joke LOL

Are you seriously complaining that a woman wanted you, or you not straight lol


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> *Cute Psycho girl uses 'bed seduce'
> 
> doddmac dodges the attack!*
> 
> thats awsome


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm really trying not to laugh... Maybe you should have slapped her when she kissed you lol. That would have been hilarious.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Zerix said:


> Clearly this thread is a joke LOL
> 
> Are you seriously complaining that a woman wanted you, or you not straight lol


My thoughts exactly, you are not either into girls, or you are a troll and posting for laughs


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

OP, you are at a crossroads now.

Either you lose this girl because you are paralysed with fear. Or, you tell her the truth; that you are scared and inexperienced. If you are lucky she may accept you as you are, and pull you out of your shell.

She likes you, so you may as well risk being honest. No relationship can survive without honesty. Start being honest now, and maybe good things will happen.

Edit: I interpreted his post differently than anyone else, it seems. Seems to me that he dodged her due to fear, not because he didn't like her.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

face raped..??? then i really get raped every second day


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Somehow this conjures up bad imagery. I would recommend using a different analogy.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mzmz said:


> *Cute Psycho girl uses 'bed seduce'
> 
> doddmac dodges the attack!*
> 
> thats awsome


heh, reading those two posts I highlighted, that was the first thing that sprang to mind for some reason :teeth


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Using the term 'rape' for comedic effect is wildly offensive in ways you clearly don't understand.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

rymo said:


> Oh just have some fun OP


Exactly what went through my head lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just an FYI, just because a female is throwing herself at a guy doesn't mean the guy should automatically feel blessed because he is something getting action easily, it's just as serious an issue as a guy doing it to a woman and he has every right to feel violated or annoyed as someone in the opposite situation.

I do agree the term "rape" was used incorrectly, however can also see that the term was used tongue in cheek on this occasion.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ospi said:


> I do agree the term "rape" was used incorrectly, however can also see that the term was used tongue in cheek on this occasion.


Using the term 'rape' comedically/tongue-in-cheek/whatever lessens its effect and contributes to it being more acceptable in society.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Using the term 'rape' comedically/tongue-in-cheek/whatever lessens its effect and contributes to it being more acceptable in society.


In the grand schemes of things I honestly dont believe it makes rape any more acceptable in the eyes of anyone who is sane. Just like cancer used tongue in cheek does not make people believe it's any less of an issue than it really is. I don't support the use of it in this thread, but I fail to see how it can make the act any less severe in peoples eyes.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Using the term 'rape' comedically/tongue-in-cheek/whatever lessens its effect and contributes to it being more acceptable in society.


Sadly the light-hearted use of rape has been absorbed into modern lexicon with surprising ease. Observe this football pundit on (UK) national television :






Although I don't like it being used so lightly in everyday speech. I don't think making it completely taboo to use is very practical either - why bother having a word in a language at all (merely the expression of an idea) if you're not allowed to use it ?

I also disagree with the concept that using it will make it more accepted. The phrase 'I could murder a coffee' for example has not cultivated a generation of Ted Bundys.(at least to my knowledge  )


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Nada said:


> I'm really trying not to laugh... Maybe you should have slapped her when she kissed you lol. That would have been hilarious.


This kind of girl probably would have liked it


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

Smythe said:


> Lol..
> 
> Your story just makes me picture this...


Lol!:clap


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Nada said:


> I'm really trying not to laugh... Maybe you should have slapped her when she kissed you lol. That would have been hilarious.


lol

"I'm not that type of guy!"


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

me being a pervert would have enjoyed it


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Using the term 'rape' for comedic effect is wildly offensive in ways you clearly don't understand.


Oh well, he does have the liberty to speak freely. Be thankful that you do also.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Should've got it in


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

doddmac said:


> Umm, hi, I didnt really know who to tell this to, so im hoping someone here can help. A few months ago I was at an art class, and I ended up sitting next to this really pretty cheerleader girl who seemed like she didnt belong. I never spoke to her, but she told my friend (who told me) that I am 'mysterious and it is intriguing'. She started texting me, eventually saying how she's just out of a relationship. we ended up at a small party together, but i kind of avoided her. My friend texts me telling me to "get" with this girl, so, curiously, I go into one of the rooms and start playing piano. She follows, and tries to seduce me on to the bed, but I skillfully ignore, having zero experience. After she texts me, saying how irresistably adorable I am, and how she doesntnt anything serious, and she asks me to hang out sometime. Basically, we hang out a few times, and its really awkward, me just sitting there nodding my head, and her talking Away. She never asked me a question. She tried to kiss me a few times, amd made it ridiculously obvious that she wanted to fool around, but I refused it all. Eventually, at a party, she was drunj, and I wasnt. She tried to kiss me 5 times, but I refused them all again. I think she started to cry, so naturally, I felt bad. The next time she tried, I wanted to just hug her, but she raped my face. She made out with me, but I didn't make out back. It was the worat experience of my life! She did it twice more, me doing nothing back, and I just let her. I almost cried after. First kiss was rape. Life ruined. I feel horrible, and I'm confused. My friends said I should have liked it, so maybe I'm quere our something. I don't know. I need hero.


Well, respect for being an honest male. Rare few exist.

If I were in your position, and said girl was as hot as you said, I would have kissed her, but that's me.

Thing is, you have sensitive guys, just like you, and me as well. We want to get to know her and all before we move on.

Look at it from her side: She really liked you and she pulled everything out of the closet to make it work, and when you refused her countless times she was really sad about it.

And keep in mind a meaningless thing for us males is the end of the world for girls.

In any case, hang in there!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep. How unlucky are you


----------



## Flonkas (Dec 29, 2010)

What the hell? Are you gay? If not, just go with the flow and kiss her . The hardest part is initiating it and you don't even have to do that. Cmon man


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Never heard of the term face rape before. I was thinking along the lines of the facehuggers from the Alien movies.


----------



## Azz (Feb 17, 2012)

Not sure if srs


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Never heard of the term face rape before. I was thinking along the lines of the facehuggers from the Alien movies.


Sounded like it was the same thing


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

For all those making the gay comments I'm guessing none of you has ever had someone try to force themselves on you it's not a good experience.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Somehow this conjures up bad imagery. I would recommend using a different analogy.


I agree. I had a different scenario playing in my head before I read the OP. :|


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ospi said:


> *Just an FYI, just because a female is throwing herself at a guy doesn't mean the guy should automatically feel blessed because he is something getting action easily, it's just as serious an issue as a guy doing it to a woman and he has every right to feel violated or annoyed as someone in the opposite situation.*
> 
> I do agree the term "rape" was used incorrectly, however can also see that the term was used tongue in cheek on this occasion.


Agreed! A guy doesn't have to go for it if any female goes for it in any way. He couldv'e been not attracted towards her...maybe he didn't like her like that I dunno..But just cause you are a guy doesn't mean you should accept any girl's advantages.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

this is one of the funniest things I've read in awhile


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> Never heard of the term face rape before. I was thinking along the lines of the facehuggers from the Alien movies.


 It's a new thing, just like "White Hispanic".


----------

